# Looking for work in Dubai



## DiggerCraig (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, i am moving over to Dubia late August as my wife will be starting a new teaching job at Wellington International School, at present i am a self employed 180-360 excavator operator with over 10 years experience so at the moment i am looking to find a job in the same field.
I would appreciate any help with companys, agencies or people in the know who might be able to help me out. 
Thanks
Craig


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, unfortunately I think you will struggle with this, I work for a major construction company, as you probably know so much cheap labour especially for things like this..


----------



## DiggerCraig (Jun 28, 2011)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Hi, unfortunately I think you will struggle with this, I work for a major construction company, as you probably know so much cheap labour especially for things like this..


Cheers Stevie.
I have just started sending off my CV to companys that are over there now so fingers crossed i will hear back from someone soon otherwise i might be looking for a change of career lol


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

haha maybe. try al jaber..... our company.


----------

